# raiding the nests



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

1st pic is dutch
2nd pic dutch
3rd and 4th pic father is a chin to both litters mum is agouti shes blue and chin lined,2nd mums a fox
5th pic pet line
6th pic is my last babies from my fake brindle
7th pic asterix
last pic is off a white female that was pregnant when i got her,there are two foxes in that litter which i will be keeping


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

wow lots to deal with


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Want! want! want!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh, wow! What a lot of fun! Piles and piles of cuteness; thanks ever so much, what a lovely Christmas gift!


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Aw I would love to have that mostly black one in the first pic! :love1


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

cleaning out again so got more photo


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

That first litter is very cute and fat! Everyone is very cute!


----------



## Pied Pythons (Feb 11, 2010)

What colour is the baby in the 7th picture down (on the second lot of photos) on the top left of the photo (there's 3 pups in the photo)? Like a browny fawn colour?

Beautiful babies


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I want those curly bubs!


----------



## barky (Oct 29, 2011)

Velvet_Meece said:


> I want those curly bubs!


i totally agree


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

:shock: I <3 your mice :shock:


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

Emfa Mouse said:


> :shock: I <3 your mice :shock:


I agree I wish I could steal them all specially the ones with wavy fur  love that look


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

...and, in just what part of the planet do these lovelies reside? :mrgreen:

*plot* irate


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

moustress said:


> ...and, in just what part of the planet do these lovelies reside? :mrgreen:
> 
> *plot* irate


 :lol: :!: :hide *plots too*


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I think he's in Leeds (uk), oh why don't you ever come to Stoke?! instead of just teasing all the time!


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

Velvet_Meece said:


> I think he's in Leeds (uk), oh why don't you ever come to Stoke?! instead of just teasing all the time!


i got all over the uk my last drop off was london


----------

